# Gambler Boats



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a chance to take this 1990 Gambler 183 center consol with a 1993 200 Merc in on trade. Mint condition. Supposedly only 12 of the 18,s were ever built. Anybody know anything about Gamblers? Thanx,Raider


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't know too much,other than Gambler makes a fast hull that has a good ride.
I don't see very many of them here in Ohio,but have seen tons of them in the South.Anyone who I've talked too that owned one was pleased.
You might try here for http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zeroforum?=38
Looks to be in great shape with lots of room for an 18'r


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't own a Gambler, but have ridden in three different models. Fast hull yes. However I did not care for the ride in the least when the water got rough. Gamblers were designed and built for fast running in reletivly shallow water area in the south, and there is no doubt that there's only one or two other hull designs that will catch a Gambler with the same horsepower. But as far as comfort, I'll stick with my Champion any day of the week!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

had a guy that i went to high school with that owned one in the alron area and fished portage lakes tournys it was a fast boat i felt it rode well but we were on flat water and you felt like your but was skiping across the water you sat so low in it


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Buddy of mine has a Gambler and swears by it.
If you PM me, I'll tell you how to contact him.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

That is one good looking boat !!! Let me know if you want to sell it. I'm something of a collector.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Very rare. Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Just took the Gambler in trade. Coming from Tulsa,Ok next week. One owner.
Raider


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

damn............ what did you trade for that?


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that a whole? Could'nt resist.
Looks very fast! and good MPG as well.

Fishcrazy
HE!HE!HE!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Notice two different motas in the pix? I got it with the 200 Merc with the Merc paralift instead of a jackplate. After the wholeshot the paralift actually brings the mota back to the transome as it rises due to the scissors action. Cool as heck. Supposedly helps high speed handling-if you call 75 mph high speed. lol. zfish saz this boat is his cause it matchs his truck! Go figure. Raider


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

I've owned 2 Gamblers....a '89 GT183 single with a 150 ProV and a '98 Intimidator dual with a 200 Evinrude. Fun to run!!! like driving a corvette!!
I've seen 2 other center consoles before and yes they're rare....I'm not a merc fan but I'd be interested in that rig.

shakey


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW.....the HP rating was 175 on the '89 GT183


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Gamblers are cool. But you gotta know when to hold 'em...and know when to fold 'em.


----------

